# Looking for a particular comparison tool for AUD/USD/GBP/EUR



## wat17 (12 February 2013)

Alright there seem to be a million different charts out there. I am doing some research and wishing to see the comparison of the AUD against the Pound, Euro and USD. I would like to see the difference at 2 particular times of the day being before the Australian market opens and after it closes. So say 8am (EST) and 6pm. I am trying to be a bit lazy here and don't want to read off charts. After something that says at 8am EST the Aussie was buying 1.0342 USD.

Is there a website out there that shows this? I am happy convert from GMT. Unfortunately I am not in the position to be at a computer at both of these times everyday.

Cheers


----------



## wat17 (12 February 2013)

Perhaps a website where I can get email alerts. I.e. email me at 0800EST/2100GMT for AUD/USD, AUD/GBP & AUD/EUR


----------



## bailx (14 February 2013)

Don't know much about those particular pairs. But as far as the AUD is Concerned for news and TA check these out:

http://www.forexhound.com/2013/02/1...lizes-on-weak-australian-home-loan-approvals/
http://au.ibtimes.com/sections/au/
http://www.marketwatch.com/investing/currency/AUDCHF
http://www.topforexnews.com/category/australian-dollar/
http://www.news.com.au/business/australian-dollar


----------



## wat17 (14 February 2013)

Thanks for the info. I was more chasing the physical numbers.


----------



## WestCoastWizard (31 March 2013)

I'm not so sure, but are you looking to compare the charts of GBP/AUD, AUD/USD, and EUR/AUD at particular times?

Any forex broker's demo chart will give you that for free. And you just simply hover your mouse over the particular daily bar and you'll see the physical number on the data window, and you can always draw the line and get the same physical number on the chart.


----------

